# Current IUD users, please read!



## babyzoe

First things first. I went to the doctor today for my annual and mentioned that I was scheduled to get my IUD removed next week, and the nurse said she'd go ahead and take it out today! What a wonderful surprise! (I had originally made two appointments bc I was specifically told that they WOULDN'T do it in the same appointment.) :happydance:

Anyhow, back to the topic at hand. Before today, I had spent countless hours searching the depths of the internet to find personal accounts of IUD removals. The only thing I found were horror stories about perforated uteruses (uteri?), lost IUDs, disappearing strings and more. But those things happen to only a minority of women so surely there must have been _some_ noneventful experiences, right?

Well, if you're like me and have no idea what to expect, I thought you might appreciate a detailed experience.

We did the my pap first for ease, two cotton swabs, piece of cake. Then she said "okay, I'm going to remove the IUD now, you ready?". I nodded. She explained that I'd feel a little bit of cramping and I tensed up and my heart started to race. I kept thinking about the "little bit of cramping" that she warned me of during insertion. I waited for some type of feeling, I mean, there's a big piece of plastic coming out of your hoo-haw, you gotta feel something! Next thing I know, my abdomen starts to cramp and I start to get nervous. I'm thinking that the IUD got stuck on something or that she's pulling it out really slow. I take my next breath, waiting for the next cramp to begin and she says "All done". As soon as she says that I also realize that the cramping is gone too. I was sooo surprised. I thought it would be soo much worse than it was. It's been out for a little over an hour and I've had one or two cramps on the walk home but nothing concerning or what I would call "pain". And for reference, I have a REALLY low pain tolerance, I cry when I get splinters. LOL.


So there you go. That's my IUD removal experience. Hope it's helpful for at least one of you.

Now, the *real* fun begins!


----------



## Mies

Haha! I think it's great you shared this with us.

I, too, had my (second) IUD removed at the beginning of January. I already knew it would be a walk in the park. I was asked (like the time before) to pretend cough and while I was doing that, she pulled it out. I didn't notice a thing! She actually held it up for me and asked whether I wanted to take it home with me as a souvenir. I was probably looking at her as if I'd seen a ghost or something. Why would I want to take that 'thing' home with me? I politely declined her generous offer. :rolleyes:

I think IUD insertion is waaayyyy more painful, but still think it's pretty doable and so worth not having to think about bcp or even AF (while on the IUD I haven't had a visit from her once - in 7 years!). However, my SIL also has an IUD, because I had such a great experience with it, but there were some complications with her insertion. So, it was a lot more painful and uncomfortable for her than it was for me.

Congratulations on your 'removal'! :happydance:


----------



## Kallie3000

DO NOT YouTube IUD insertion. It becomes very obvious why it is more painful...


----------



## Mies

Kallie3000 said:


> DO NOT YouTube IUD insertion. It becomes very obvious why it is more painful...

That's practically the same as saying "do not think of a pink elephant"! :dohh:


----------



## MrsGax

Glad your IUD came out easily! I do not have one, but that is part of the reason why I never wanted to get one. Insertion and removal scare me! Happy to hear yours was a piece of cake :)


----------



## pinklizzy

Thank you for this! I have my appt in a few weeks and have been worrying about it, although having it in wasn't too bad, especially after a vaginal breech delivery with my LO but I think it's the not knowing which is worse.


----------



## crazy84

I went to get mine out today.... and I guess I am in that percentage... :( they couldn't get it!! Tried and tried and now I have to go in for an outpatient removal where I will be sedated.... I am so disappointed. I was hoping mine would be a breeze


----------



## babyzoe

I'm sorry to hear that crazy84, I hope that it turns out better than you expected. On the bright side you'll be sedated, so you may not remember it afterwards anyway!


----------



## Eline

Kallie3000 said:


> DO NOT YouTube IUD insertion. It becomes very obvious why it is more painful...

*must..resist...urge...* :D

I once accidentally pulled out my previous IUD myself :blush: so I can confirm it doesn't hurt one bit.


----------



## Solstyce

Eline said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> DO NOT YouTube IUD insertion. It becomes very obvious why it is more painful...
> 
> *must..resist...urge...* :D
> 
> I once accidentally pulled out my previous IUD myself :blush: so I can confirm it doesn't hurt one bit.Click to expand...

Me too. I pulled my IUD out myself (not on accident). I just gave it a little pull, and it came out with no pain. I was surprised at how easy it was to do myself. My mom told me she pulled her IUD out to get pregnant with my sister, so I figured if she could do it so could I!


----------



## crazy84

I wish it had been that easy for me!! They couldn't even find the string on mine! :(


----------



## babyzoe

I've heard of women pulling their IUDs out themselves, but I'd fear that if the the IUD was implanted (or perforated) and you didn't know then you could cause some serious damage, you know? Plus, unless you're using surgical soap and/or iodine it's not really sterile. Just my thoughts, though.


----------



## Eline

In my case, the strings weren't tucked away in my womb, so I could quite easily get a hold of them. (I thought it was a piece of a ruptured condom. :blush:) I definitely didn't have to go past my cervix so I don't think surgical soap was needed. Still, I wouldn't advise doing it yourself either in case there are complications.


----------

